# "TRAUMA"...It's Back!!!



## piranah (Mar 10, 2010)

So I'm really not sure why they brought this back...any ideas.. I was pretty sure the union put the idea out that this represented us in the wrong way. Anyway, maybe they actually hired someone to get some idea whats its really like. I hope that they have changed.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 10, 2010)

piranah said:


> So I'm really not sure why they brought this back...any ideas.. I was pretty sure the union put the idea out that this represented us in the wrong way. Anyway, maybe they actually hired someone to get some idea whats its really like. I hope that they have changed.



A show based on "what it is really like" sounds incredibly boring.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 10, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> A show base on "what it is really like" sounds incredibly boring.



Hours of people sleeping in an idling ambulance parked on a street corner?


----------



## dream*medic (Mar 10, 2010)

It wasn't that bad of a show. Nothing on TV ever accurately represents what its supposed to, thats why it is made for _entertainment_. I am glad that they are putting in back on the air. ^_^


----------



## piranah (Mar 10, 2010)

you know what i mean...no crazy explosions,field surgery...you know


----------



## LondonMedic (Mar 10, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> A show based on "what it is really like" sounds incredibly boring.


Nan Down, Hoax Call, Nan Down, Itchy Teeth, Nan Down...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 10, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> Nan Down, Hoax Call, Nan Down, Itchy Teeth, Nan Down...



people coming to the fire house for blood pressure screenings, chores, naps, public assist call, going to get groceries, maybe a cardiac arrest that is non viable, watch some movies...


----------



## reaper (Mar 10, 2010)

The producer said that after all the flack they received, they were concentrating on the people and less on the dramatics.

NBC ordered 10 more episodes, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Twix623 (Mar 10, 2010)

I know Trauma has it's problems with how EMS really is & protocols, but it IS TV entertainment, to me it's fun to watch regardless. I really wish there were shows that were some-what like the movie "Latter 49", showing things we do on off-time, training and so on.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 10, 2010)

*Do cop shows detail the many boring calls they get?*

I thought it was a LOL. 

But then, I don't have to put up with 10 million new EMT students joining up because they saw trauma.

Still, I think you all need to relax a little. If you think Trauma is American EMS's biggest problem right now then you should probably think again.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps the public will see the show and say "Wow. So THAT's what I should be calling an ambulance for. Perhaps I shouldn't dial 911 because I cut my finger"


----------



## nomofica (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if they modeled the 'Trauma' crews after DC... h34r:


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 10, 2010)

imurphy said:


> Perhaps the public will see the show and say "Wow. So THAT's what I should be calling an ambulance for. Perhaps I shouldn't dial 911 because I cut my finger"



Or they will expect a ride in a helicopter because they broke their arm. 

The five minutes of it that I watched, involved some crazy MCI car crash. Air medical arrives and the medic talks to some pretty girl cradling her arm - her only injury. He asks if it hurts, and when she says yes, he informs her that it is indeed broken. They then proceed to transport her by helicopter. 

WTF? Lol, I'm not all worked up over it, but it's definitely groan-inducing, especially as I field stupid questions related to the show in the classes I teach.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 10, 2010)

A show with 7 dialysis calls in a row.

the twist: an interfacility transport from a hospital


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 10, 2010)

Melclin said:


> I thought it was a LOL.
> 
> But then, I don't have to put up with 10 million new EMT students joining up because they saw trauma.
> 
> Still, I think you all need to relax a little. If you think Trauma is American EMS's biggest problem right now then you should probably think again.



I agree though, how many cop dramas portray reality.  Law and Order, etc.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 10, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Still, I think you all need to relax a little. If you think Trauma is American EMS's biggest problem right now then you should probably think again.



haha that made me LOL. 
nice one


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 10, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> A show with 7 dialysis calls in a row.
> 
> the twist: an interfacility transport from a hospital



That made me chuckle. An exciting day in the life of an EMT


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 11, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> A show with 7 dialysis calls in a row.
> 
> the twist: an interfacility transport from a hospital



Hahah For me its 7 IFT Calls in a row

with the twist of a Dialysis


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Hahah For me its 7 IFT Calls in a row
> 
> with the twist of a Dialysis



Yea, but if I had to choose between 7 hospital transfers or discharges in a row and 7 dialysis transports in a row, I'd take the hospital work. At least the discharges comes with some light reading (patient's chart) for the transport.


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 11, 2010)

I think the show is fun, despite the inaccuracy and drama. That's what makes it entertainment.

Nancy does make EMS women look a little slutty though....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 11, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I agree though, how many cop dramas portray reality. Law and Order, etc.


 
You trying to tell me that NCIS isn't real?  I'm crushed...


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 11, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I agree though, how many cop dramas portray reality.  Law and Order, etc.



The legal and procedural issues in Law and Order are usually pretty spot on.

I mean, really... everything I ever needed to know about law, I learned from Jack McCoy.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 11, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Jack McCoy.


 
He also managed to pull off a professional appearance without having sex in the office on every show.

ER was one of the most popular shows that managed to butcher medicine every episode but yet it still demonstrated a degree of professionalism. Even the sluts (male and female) on the show were able to maintain some degree of respectability. 

This past episode was shot before they announced some changes were going to be made to ease the controversy. Future episodes might be better but I doubt it since those who are are most vocal about its poor content continue to watch the show. I have yet to see more than 10 minutes of the first episode where blondie was screwing her partner in the back of the ambulance. I just happen to get caught in a traffic detour by the filming or hear about one when I'm in the Bay area. 

I also refuse to watch a show that glorifies everything wrong about HEMS where scene, provider and patient safety are concerned.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 11, 2010)

reaper said:


> The producer said that after all the flack they received, they were concentrating on the people and less on the dramatics.


So, the show will be about medics getting drunk, having affairs, divorcing, getting into rehab, getting out of rehab, getting drunk, getting married, getting into fistfights, getting divorced, getting back into rehab... And in between, they will do a little patient care sometimes?
Sounds a lot like "Rescue Me".


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> So, the show will be about medics getting drunk, having affairs, divorcing, getting into rehab, getting out of rehab, getting drunk, getting married, getting into fistfights, getting divorced, getting back into rehab... And in between, they will do a little patient care sometimes?
> Sounds a lot like "Rescue Me".



Sounds about right.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 12, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> So, the show will be about medics getting drunk, having affairs, divorcing, getting into rehab, getting out of rehab, getting drunk, getting married, getting into fistfights, getting divorced, getting back into rehab... And in between, they will do a little patient care sometimes?
> Sounds a lot like "Rescue Me".



I guess its more exciting than a couple over weight guys staging in a parking lot all day eating, reading, and sleeping.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched the latest episode of Trauma yesterday on hulu.com and I was even more disappointed than with previous episodes.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched one episode and refused to watch any more.  

The ambo's down at the station think it's utter trash and that is putting very midlly.


----------



## Twix623 (Mar 12, 2010)

All of you guys *seriously* need to loosen up. It's TV Entertainment, everyone has a fit over how the show portrays EMS, to the public's mind in the end "they save lives" that's all they see. 

You guys nit pick every little thing, calling people sluts & such, it's ridiculous. Don't like it? Don't watch it. Obviously if you're picking things out of the show it's obvious that you're watching. Jeeze... <_<


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 12, 2010)

i guess noone saw mother jugs and speed. noone seems to ever complain about how scandelous it was. medics sabotaging other units, lying to the police, drinking and doing drugs in the ambulance, carrying weapons, having sex in the ambulance...just a few that come to mind.  i know thats sort of apples/oranges, but the idea is the same.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 12, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> i guess noone saw mother jugs and speed. noone seems to ever complain about how scandelous it was. medics sabotaging other units, lying to the police, drinking and doing drugs in the ambulance, carrying weapons, having sex in the ambulance...just a few that come to mind.  i know thats sort of apples/oranges, but the idea is the same.



It's apples and oranges, because that movie was designed to be a comedy.  It was also a totally different era of EMS.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 12, 2010)

because some of those things never happen in todays era of ems(let the flames begin)...an ambulance company owner would never be fraudulent and work the books....

i think people are getting needlessly worked up over it. shows like ER, grehys anatomy, privat practice etc. have been portraying doctors and other healthcare workers doing things that are certainly immoral/inaccurate for years. im sure others have said, the directors of the show are in the entertainment business, not the documentary business.

the general public doesnt care about the accuracy of what they are seeing. thats why we see things like discovery health network being replaced with the oprah winfrey network...actually, i think most people prefer to fiction to fact

i agree that the show is  rediculous, but i will dvr it and be somewhat entertained.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 12, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> The legal and procedural issues in Law and Order are usually pretty spot on.



Since this is text only I really can't tell, but HOPEFULLY you're being sarcastic.  

My wife, an attorney, can't STAND Law and Order.  About the only thing they DO get right is what the courtroom looks like.  Beyond that, they are so far out in left field it isn't even funny.  Ssshhheeettt.  They're not even in the ball park.  In fact, it's not really even the same SPORT.  Law and Order is to real life about what Cricket is to Baseball.  There's a ball, a bat, some running. . . . . and that's about it.  My argument is that, as many have pointed out in THIS thread, it's TV ENTERTAINMENT.  That's it.  I still enjoy watching it.  

And on that happy note.  I might see if I can find some Trauma episodes on Hulu.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

wolfwyndd said:


> My wife, an attorney, can't STAND Law and Order.


 
So why is Law and Order so popular?  The characters are not glamorous.  In fact they appear to be rather boring in appearance and personality.  There are no sex scenes in every episode.  We actually know very little about their personal lives.  The characters seem to be very much like those we do see on our commutes and in the office buildings...regular people.  And yes they do pull the punches on some scenes especially when it comes to jury selection. If they presented that as it really is with the intimate questions the potential jurors must answer in front of several  people, there would probably be a lot less juror notices being answered.    Maybe for Law and Order to have been so successful they found that it isn't necessary to overwhelm the senses to still provide ENTERTAINMENT.   You don't have to blatantly put in sex, drug abuse, in your face alcoholics, explosions and lots of gore to attract an audience.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 12, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> So why is Law and Order so popular?  The characters are not glamorous.  In fact they appear to be rather boring in appearance and personality.  There are no sex scenes in every episode.  We actually know very little about their personal lives.  The characters seem to be very much like those we do see on our commutes and in the office buildings...regular people.  And yes they do pull the punches on some scenes especially when it comes to jury selection. If they presented that as it really is with the intimate questions the potential jurors must answer in front of several  people, there would probably be a lot less juror notices being answered.    Maybe for Law and Order to have been so successful they found that it isn't necessary to overwhelm the senses to still provide ENTERTAINMENT.   You don't have to blatantly put in sex, drug abuse, in your face alcoholics, explosions and lots of gore to attract an audience.



*Perhaps there are different styles of shows because there are people with different viewing preferences.*  Just because the show has been very successful does not mean that you can use that as evidence of it realistic portrayal of lawyers.  Perhaps a drama about legal processes and arrests is based on a more intellectual and interesting topic, one that allows for it to exist without the fluff of special effects "required" in Trauma, or maybe they just have better writers?  I can't believe there's any serious discussion about these shows beyond which ones you like or don't like.


----------



## cfrench (Mar 12, 2010)

What I find to very intriguing is that Kevin Tighe will be coming on for a short run. THAT will be worth watching.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Perhaps there are different styles of shows because there are people with different viewing preferences. Just because the show has been very successful does not mean that you can use that as evidence of it realistic portrayal of lawyers.* Perhaps a drama about legal processes and arrests is based on a more intellectual and interesting topic, one that allows for it to exist without the fluff of special effects "required" in Trauma, or maybe they just have better writers?* I can't believe there's any serious discussion about these shows beyond which ones you like or don't like.


 
No one said Law and Order was realistic.  It just has a quality that doesn't  rely on "fluff" to attract a large demographic for its audience.  The characters aren't that unbelievable even if it doesn't actually portray a real courtroom. 

Interesting that you described legal shows as more intellectual and interesting while stating the fluff of special effects "required" for trauma.  Do you not believe a show like Trauma couldn't exist without lots of cleavage and explosions?  Could there actually be a well written script that shows medicine as interesting and intellectual?  Or, is this the type of show that attracts only the trauma junkies who aren't the intellectual types and can't imagine anything about medicine being interesting except for the cool helicopters and L&S?

As far as serious discussion, have you not ever had the chance, especially since you live in CA,  to be part of a marketing survey group the tests these shows before they are made available to the public?   These shows have several millions of dollars riding on them and finding the right formula will make or break their popularity and budget.   The cities and vendors that also sign contracts with the filming crews have scheduling and financing to consider as do the services such as EMS and PD which must be involved during the making of these shows.   Trauma is definitely an expensive production.   So yes, I would imagine there are some very serious discussions going on about this show.   Of course there are also the EMT(P)s in the Bay area who are anxiously awaiting the next extra call to get their 5 seconds of camera time.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 12, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> No one said Law and Order was realistic.  It just has a quality that doesn't  rely on "fluff" to attract a large demographic for its audience.  The characters aren't that unbelievable even if it doesn't actually portray a real courtroom.
> 
> Interesting that you described legal shows as more intellectual and interesting while stating the fluff of special effects "required" for trauma.  Do you not believe a show like Trauma couldn't exist without lots of cleavage and explosions?  Could there actually be a well written script that shows medicine as interesting and intellectual?  Or, is this the type of show that attracts only the trauma junkies who aren't the intellectual types and can't imagine anything about medicine being interesting except for the cool helicopters and L&S?
> 
> As far as serious discussion, have you not ever had the chance, especially since you live in CA,  to be part of a marketing survey group the tests these shows before they are made available to the public?   These shows have several millions of dollars riding on them and finding the right formula will make or break their popularity and budget.   The cities and vendors that also sign contracts with the filming crews have scheduling and financing to consider as do the services such as EMS and PD which must be involved during the making of these shows.   Trauma is definitely an expensive production.   So yes, I would imagine there are some very serious discussions going on about this show.   Of course there are also the EMT(P)s in the Bay area who are anxiously awaiting the next extra call to get their 5 seconds of camera time.



I'm not arguing that this show couldn't be staffed with the average looking actors/actresses, have a slower albeit more realistic plot, and still have an audience.  All I am saying is that its a niche show.  More serious medicine dramas already exist.  I am sure the producers understood that and pursued a more dazzling action show on purpose.  Its titled "TRAUMA" for crying out loud, all I would expect is the crazy BS that it is.  

And the spending of money and coordination of filming sites is irrelevant.  Since neither you nor I are city officials or the producers of these shows, lets leave the "important" discussions of money, viewer ratings and city disruption to them.  Write a letter to your city government.

All I am saying is that I would expect nothing other than what I have seen of the show since it is filling its niche.  Who cares anyway?


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

> Its titled "TRAUMA" for crying out loud, all I would expect is the crazy BS that it is.


You and I definitely see "trauma" differently. Trauma doesn't have to be a big explosion or airplane crash with all the glamour. It can be a little more realistic and still portray a human emotion. If you ever get a chance to see the inside of a real trauma center, you can see many interesting human stories about medicine and emotion without all the glamour, sex and explosions.   I don't consider any trauma or a patient BS. 



SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> And the spending of money and coordination of filming sites is irrelevant. Since neither you nor I are city officials or the producers of these shows, lets leave the "important" discussions of money, viewer ratings and city disruption to them. Write a letter to your city government.
> 
> All I am saying is that I would expect nothing other than what I have seen of the show since it is filling its niche. Who cares anyway?


 
There is nothing irrelevant about where these shows are filmed and maybe there are a few things you should understand about basic financing of a city budget and where your own paycheck might come from. Ever wonder why some in EMS feel they get screwed over but yet have no clue about their contracts, billing or how an ambulance service survives be it private or public?

And if you don't care, then that is your business but it is ironic or rather sad you are in a profession that is supposed to care about the community. If it influences revenue to my area and doesn't take away from it, I do care if it brings jobs to an area that greatly needs them now. Get a look at the bigger picture and start caring about the what goes on around you other than just looking at it as just another adrenaline junkie show that gets EMTs and EMTwannabes excited by the L&S with dreams of getting more T&A just like on the TV show. Good or bad it may be of some use unless it operates in the red and leaves town in debt.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think anyone should get worked up about this on either side. fictional TV is retarded period.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> You and I definitely see "trauma" differently. Trauma doesn't have to be a big explosion or airplane crash with all the glamour. It can be a little more realistic and still portray a human emotion. If you ever get a chance to see the inside of a real trauma center, you can see many interesting human stories about medicine and emotion without all the glamour, sex and explosions.   I don't consider any trauma or a patient BS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the queen of straw man arguments.  

I will not fall into a never ending debate with you as others have before.  Partially because you are simply looking for a debate, but mostly because we agree.  You have taken a small statement I made and extrapolated my entire character from it.  You have decided how much knowledge I have regarding my company, my city's EMS contractual agreements.  You have decided that I do not have basic EMS knowledge and assumed I lack the ability to understand patients emotional needs (I have had many sick sick family members, this one really bothers me).  Is it fair for you to imply that, because I have not worked as a respiratory therapist in a trauma center, I cannot comment on the nature of a television show (based on my own profession, not that of a hospital worker?).  You have taken all these assumptions about me and lumped them into an argument, knowingly or unknowingly, and disguised the original topic at hand.  There are so many assumptions that I will not take the time to write an _essay_ addressing them all.  So I will restate my stance (regarding the ORIGINAL THREAD):

Trauma is a niche television show that is designed to attract a certain audience. It is liberally based on events that COULD occur in the EMS field but has a great deal of drama (i.e. conflict and sexuality) to again target its audience group.  Whether this show causes the masses to want to join EMS under false pretenses, I do not know (and technically neither do you, unless you have polled anyone).  I DO NOT LIKE THE SHOW because it lacks correct EMS protocols and does not reflect the job that I do every day, but I understand that simply because professionals don't think the show is accurate does not necessarily mean the show is not viable.  

I never intended or wanted to discuss the socio-economic effects that the filming of the show has on the public/private entities and inhabitants of the region it is filmed in.

If you wish to discuss the impact of the filming on future employment prospects, inaccuracies in the the public's knowledge of EMS, or the legalities involved in a metropolis' EMS-- then start another thread.  And please don't make any more assumptions about me, at least don't use them as evidence for a counterargument to straw man that I never mentioned or argued for.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

In re-reading my post, I wish we could simply return to making jokes about the funny show that is trauma and not extensively debate such a nonworthy topic.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> You are the queen of straw man arguments.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> I never intended or wanted to discuss the socio-economic effects that the filming of the show has on the public/private entities and inhabitants of the region it is filmed in.


 
You type a bunch of stuff and then can not back up what you say or try name calling to end the conversation.   Is name calling the only way you will deal with a situation or when you want out of a discussion?   Granted you are probably very young but don't expect to be able to deal with all  of your problems by name calling especially in the medical profession.  Resorting to name calling every time you get into a conversation over your head will never get you anywhere.  You were also the one who stated you did not care and not I which lead to my comments about expanding your outlook to more than just yourself and one tiny area.    I don't like the show and I don't watch it. However, for the Bay area which has been hard hit in this economic times and there are many EMTs looking for work, I hope it does get its act together and puts a little back into the economy.   


> In re-reading my post, I wish we could simply return to making jokes about the funny show that is trauma and not extensively debate such a nonworthy topic.


I am just trying to see the positive of a bad show since I have already pointed out its faults in an earlier post.   Should I apologize for having an opinion about not laughing at a ridiculous show while knowing other concerns it brings?   

And, if you don't want to read any of my posts, just hit the block feature.   Having you not read my posts will not hurt my feelings in the least.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> You and I definitely see "trauma" differently. Trauma doesn't have to be a big explosion or airplane crash with all the glamour. It can be a little more realistic and still portray a human emotion. If you ever get a chance to see the inside of a real trauma center, you can see many interesting human stories about medicine and emotion without all the glamour, sex and explosions.   I don't consider any trauma or a patient BS.





VentMedic said:


> No one said Law and Order was realistic. It just has a quality that doesn't rely on "fluff" to attract a large demographic for its audience. The characters aren't that unbelievable even if it doesn't actually portray a real courtroom.



yeah this has been done. I will defer to my previous statement regarding the success of entire networks dedicated to a more realistic view of the health care industry. i can only assume they would have done some research on the subject before canceling an entire network. "real" medicine must not attract enough viewers...

law and order doesnt have fluff you say? they would never have subject matter like sex, drugs, gruesome murders, and other violent crimes, right?  also, they routinely have cases which mirror real cases in the national media.  to me, that is without a doubt of "fluff".  these people are in the fluff business. 

like everyone else, im not saying this is a good show. im just saying its no worse than them...(which doesn't say much) though the actors in trauma seem to be a little more terrible to me.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> You type a bunch of stuff and then can not back up what you say or try name calling to end the conversation.   Is name calling the only way you will deal with a situation or when you want out of a discussion?   Granted you are probably very young but don't expect to be able to deal with all  of your problems by name calling especially in the medical profession.  Resorting to name calling every time you get into a conversation over your head will never get you anywhere.  You were also the one who stated you did not care and not I which lead to my comments about expanding your outlook to more than just yourself and one tiny area.    I don't like the show and I don't watch it. However, for the Bay area which has been hard hit in this economic times and there are many EMTs looking for work, I hope it does get its act together and puts a little back into the economy.



and saying someone is young and dumb, is much different than calling them young and dumb(where was the name calling again? i guess he called you a queen?)...Being condescending is far more mature than name calling


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> law and order doesnt have fluff you say? they would never have subject matter like sex, drugs, gruesome murders, and other violent crimes, right?


 
How much time is spent on the gruesome murder scenes and how many times are there lingering closeups of the body? Generally it all takes place in the first minute of the show and much of the actual gore is left to one's imagination with good use of shadows. 

And when did the show have Jack McCoy having sex in his office? If anything it may have been discretely implied to allow the audience to finish the rest of the story. 

This show may have taken some lessons from Hitchcock who know when to present the violence and when less is best to allow the imagination to take over. 

I consider fluff to be when a helicopter or car continues to explode long after it has been charred to ashes or the lead characters must strip nearly naked to distract from pathetic dialog or a scene that lacks other creativity.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> and saying someone is young and dumb, is much different than calling them young and dumb(where was the name calling again? i guess he called you a queen?)...Being condescending is far more mature than name calling


 
Since when is young an insult?  He still has a lot of learning to do judging by some of his other posts.

*Point out in my posts where I called him dumb.*

Jeff, that was you that just called him dumb and not I.   There is a big difference between being young and that of being dumb.  Do you think he is dumb as well as young?


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

right again vent. you are always right and dont ever let anyone tell you different


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> right again vent. you are always right and dont ever let anyone tell you different


 
Just point out where I used the word dumb. I don't care to be accused of using that word to a forum member. It is not about me being right. Just point out the word before you make the accusation that I called him dumb.  You brought it up and used the word dumb...not I.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

to me it was implied by the condescending tone of the argument. you said he was young and then went on to state that he was "into aconversation over your head". to me that implies being young as a negative, and that he is is too unintelligent (aka dumb) to have a conversation.  how about you answer my question for once...what name did he call you? he made the statement that all of your arguments use a straw man style of rhetoric.  if you are unfamiliar with what that means, maybe you should look it up (see how i can make a condescending statement about your intelligence without calling you a name? pretty cool, huh)


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ventmedic,

It's not name calling (sorry I added the queen) rather its pointing out your style of argument.  Straw man is not name calling to you, rather your style of argument.  A better response than telling me I'm name calling ("mom sandiegoemt7 called me a name") would be to state how your argument addresses statements made by me, not fictitious stances that you have somehow assigned to me.

I understand that you are trying to expand the topic to something more intellectually stimulating to you, something that has more purpose.  What I don't agree with is the manner that you attempt to do this.  You take a non-personal topic (the show) and then turn it into a discussion about my general knowledge on several topics and my maturity?  My knowledge of EMS, and medicine, may be young, but knowledge of the world around me is far from the simpleton you condescendingly imply me to be.

Either way I don't see why this is turning into a mud slinging match, when we have all agreed:

-the show is weak
-there are other shows like this one that are successful, there have been and will be more
-it can provide revenue if it has an audience
-it does cause impact in the region of its filming
-it may possibly feed the swarms of ill-informed future EMTs and civilians

I'm sure there will be a condescending lashing for this post, should be interesting. (I'm getting more entertainment from this post, then an action packed scene in trauma, charred car exploding and all)


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> to me it was implied by the condescending tone of the argument. you said he was young and then went on to state that he was "into aconversation over your head". to me that implies being young as a negative, and that he is is too unintelligent (aka dumb) to have a conversation. how about you answer my question for once...what name did he call you? he made the statement that all of your arguments use a straw man style of rhetoric. if you are unfamiliar with what that means, maybe you should look it up (see how i can make a condescending statement about your intelligence without calling you a name? pretty cool, huh)


 
Rhetoric? I could also pick on your grammar or lack of it.  

Jeff, if I didn't know what something meant how do you think I was able to reply to you?  Pretty cool, huh?

You can also point out where I used the work untelligent.  You seem to be trying very hard to put words into my posts or read into them your own views of  SanDiegoEMT7.  By the words dumb and unintelligent which you are using, that view may not be too flattering.   That is a quite a difference than being labeled as young and telling someone to broaden their outlook a little.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Ventmedic,
> 
> It's not name calling (sorry I added the queen) rather its pointing out your style of argument. Straw man is not name calling to you, rather your style of argument. A better response than telling me I'm name calling ("mom sandiegoemt7 called me a name") would be to state how your argument addresses statements made by me, not fictitious stances that you have somehow assigned to me.
> 
> ...


 
My condescending attitude only came off from a couple remarks you made earlier and I developed my debate off your responses. 

My only point was to give a different view to a show that does have some impact even if it is not always the obvious.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> My only point was to give a different view to a show that does have some impact even if it is not always the obvious.



When I immediately dismissed Trauma as being another "stupid show" I had not thought about all the other factors involved.  Mostly because I hadn't thought twice about it.  

But it is settled then, and we can move on to the next chapter (or in this case thread).

Unless?


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

deleting my post. its not worth  the argument haha.

trauma is the scourge of the earth.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> deleting my post. its not worth  the argument haha.
> 
> trauma is the scourge of the earth.



Haha indeed.  You must choose your battles, and unlike the purpose of VentMedic's original argument, this one was not heading towards enlightenment!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 13, 2010)

agreed SanDiegoEmt

i think the aspect of the show i most frequently find myself shaking my head at is the depiction of flight ems. at least they have the configuration of ground ems correct ie basic/paramedic. everything about their depiction of air ambulance is incorrect. 1 pilot, 1 medic. going first in on calls, even routine medical calls.  in one episode they were dispatcheed to a beach for something like SOB or chest pain, i forget. they get there and the guy is in a chair on the beach drinkin a big gulp and eating a cheesburger or something, and the cowboy flight medic starts tearing into him about wasting his time. it was a pretty bad depiction of EMS care, but it is one that happens.  in the last episode they had the flight crew fly standby to a swat standoff at a bank robery...

it reflects the public's general perception of what EMS is. most nurses dont even know what we do (excluding ER nurses).  every hospital rotation i have had outside of the ER (ICU, OR, L&D) i have been asked what it is ems does and why i would rather do that than be a nurse.  most of them beleive we only practice at pretty much a BLS level of care. but i suppose this is another topic...

 i agree it would be a great thing if this show would find a way to depict EMS in a positive light and become a forum to educate the public about what it is ems is about (though it will never be completely accurate). however, i am definitely not holding my breath.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> agreed SanDiegoEmt
> we only practice at pretty much a BLS level of care. but i suppose this is another topic...



That is _the_ topic in most threads.  



I watched one episode and I agree with you, it has some accurate and some far from accurate parts.  But as with any drama (e.g. the way that CSI members collect evidence, interview suspects, and make daring arrests compares to the flight crew situation) its all about viewership.

The producers make more money off a show that can have more diverse plots by utilizing both ground and air crews (risking EMS viewership) rather than portraying an accurate situation with less drama and liberty from actual protocols (risking the entire viewership).

Obviously these are my on generalized opinions.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> everything about their depiction of air ambulance is incorrect. 1 pilot, 1 medic. going first in on calls, even routine medical calls.


 
Not necessarily incorrect but as I stated earlier, the show glorifies many of the things wrong in HEMS which the industry is striving to correct to save the lives of flight teams and patients. 

Maryland State Police Medevac and several FDs still use 1 pilot and 1 Paramedic on the helicopter. Maryland was supposed to make changes after their fatal crash and I don't know if that has occured yet. 

For some calls we do get dispatched with the ground rescue with the possibility of arriving before them. Yes we have been asked to standby for certain incidents either at the station or approach to another location. It depends on which department the helicopter is from be it Law Enforcement such as Highway Patrol or Sheriff's Office, FD, private or a county EMS system as to what their additional responsibilities might be. We have also been called for very routine things because of poor triage by the ground crew or because they didn't feel like driving 15 minutes to the hospital that night. 



iamjeff171 said:


> it reflects the public's general perception of what EMS is. most nurses dont even know what we do (excluding ER nurses). every hospital rotation i have had outside of the ER (ICU, OR, L&D) i have been asked what it is ems does and why i would rather do that than be a nurse. most of them beleive we only practice at pretty much a BLS level of care. but i suppose this is another topic...


 
In California where this show is being filmed it is a little different. Nurses are on the Flight and CCT teams since California Paramedics have a very limited scope of practice in that state. At public education exhibits for flight, it is not uncommon to see an RN/RN team educating the public so some might think it is unusual for a Paramedic to be on a flight team. And yes it may be very rare (in California) for many in the hospitals to know what a Paramedic is since they don't go much past the ED doors. The only EMS providers seen even in the ICUs are EMTs who are assisting the RN on CCT. MICNs are also very active in the county EMS systems in that state. In other states, Paramedics may be a regular part of Flight and CCT teams so most of the hospital staff recognizes who they are and what they can do. 

For some situations, if an ALS team only does the bare minimum even for assessment when they bring a patient into the ED, why would one assume they can function higher than the BLS level regardless of the patch they wear?


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 14, 2010)

um,, it's a TV show...,


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 14, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> um,, it's a TV show...,



....that can bring in some money and jobs to a hard hit area right now.

Hopefully it will get better and stick around.


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 15, 2010)

I just happened to catch one episode. Not too bad but I did see a few things that were laughable.

It is just a TV show for entertainment. No sense in getting into a spat about it.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 15, 2010)

Hate to come in late to this, but I want to throw my two cents in. 

All other factors aside, it really does irritate me that the female characters are in different, more revealing uniforms than their male counterparts. I'm not one to be ultra-sensitive to such things, but I do find this style of exploitation pretty degrading.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2010)

I dunno... I for one am not a fan of scantly clad males.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I dunno... I for one am not a fan of scantly clad males.



haha...  touche


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I dunno... I for one am not a fan of scantly clad males.



Are you sure? After all, only 2 things come from Texas (NSFW).


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2010)

*SO they cancelled "LIFE" and "Defying Gravity" and returned THIS?*

baywatch on wheels.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Are you sure? After all, only 2 things come from Texas (NSFW).



You can not imagine how many times I heard that at Marine boot camp... that's like all they have against Texas.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 15, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> baywatch on wheels.



That's a perfect description!


----------



## rhan101277 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think they did a complete 180 degree turn on this.  I mean it now does a decent job at somewhat portraying what goes on.  This episode I just watched was great and it made me want to see another.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2010)

The running to every scene thing I guess I can handle...


But the outloud proclamation of "CHIN LIFT" of someone in a collar?


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 15, 2010)

Who cares about this show. I did not watch anything after the first episode. If this has been discussed, I am sorry, did not want to wade through 7 pages on that crappy show. 



piranah said:


> So I'm really not sure why they brought this back...any ideas.. I was pretty sure the union put the idea out that this represented us in the wrong way. Anyway, maybe they actually hired someone to get some idea whats its really like. I hope that they have changed.



I have yet to see a media portrayment of our field that was not negative.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 16, 2010)

Obviously anyone who has worked a day in EMS knows that most of what is on this is not how it is done or how things happen, then again neither was Backdraft when it was out.

Things have to be changed to make it entertain the people who do not know how things really are and they add in the ladies in little revealing uniforms for the same reason, entertainment.  I am glad that the uniforms are not like that in EMS or we would only have more issues.

Anyway, as for the show it is ok as long as I watch for the entertainment and not the realism.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Or they will expect a ride in a helicopter because they broke their arm.
> 
> The five minutes of it that I watched, involved some crazy MCI car crash. Air medical arrives and the medic talks to some pretty girl cradling her arm - her only injury. He asks if it hurts, and when she says yes, he informs her that it is indeed broken. They then proceed to transport her by helicopter.






> I wonder if they modeled the 'Trauma' crews after DC..



Nah, they based it on AirEvac Lifeteam or at least the aeromedical parts at least. LOL


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Are you sure? After all, only 2 things come from Texas (NSFW).


I don't know where you work, but I had a boss that has the audio of that as a ringtone on his cell phone. LOL  It was put on there as a joke by one of the guys that works for him and he just left it there.  Thankfully he keeps it on vibrate while at work.


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The running to every scene thing I guess I can handle...
> 
> 
> But the outloud proclamation of "CHIN LIFT" of someone in a collar?


 
By far the most retarted show ever................:usa:


----------



## wwwguest (Mar 24, 2010)

*TRAUMA tv show*

I kind liked it. Some of it a little over the top though.


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 24, 2010)

wwwtraumamedic said:


> I kind liked it. Some of it a little over the top though.


 

Um ya think.........:unsure::sad:


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 24, 2010)

Bosco578 said:


> By far the most retarted show ever................



"retarded."


----------



## Bosco578 (Mar 24, 2010)

wolfmanharris said:


> "retarded."


 

lol


----------



## Radioactive (Mar 24, 2010)

Why can't people seem to see the entertainment value in a thing?  It's not a documentary, it's a prime-time drama.  If it were a documentary on EMS, no one would watch it because it would be pretty boring 98% of the time.

I find it highly entertaining.  There's a couple of good looking women, some fast-paced action, and some interpersonal conflict.  The acting is fair, and the cinematography is not too shabby either.  I'll be watching it until it inevitably gets cancelled.


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Hours of people sleeping in an idling ambulance parked on a street corner?



I have it nice, I have a station with a matress on the floor.


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

Radioactive said:


> Why can't people seem to see the entertainment value in a thing?  It's not a documentary, it's a prime-time drama.  If it were a documentary on EMS, no one would watch it because it would be pretty boring 98% of the time.
> 
> I find it highly entertaining.  There's a couple of good looking women, some fast-paced action, and some interpersonal conflict.  The acting is fair, and the cinematography is not too shabby either.  I'll be watching it until it inevitably gets cancelled.



Well said, Thank you.

I enjoyed watching trauma for the same reason I like watching scrubs, ER, House ect... BECAUSE ITS A DRAMA/COMEDY. Dont take everything personal people.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2010)

KillTank said:


> Dont take everything personal people.



Again, everything else is forgivable but I am seriously irritated by the way the women are portrayed, especially how they wear different, revealing uniforms. 

That is something to take personally.


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Again, everything else is forgivable but I am seriously irritated by the way the women are portrayed, especially how they wear different, revealing uniforms.
> 
> That is something to take personally.



Thats the best part! lol jk jk

Its a tv show, you have your choice of turning the channel at anytime and no one will stop you. I understand some things you may not like or you might be offended but It does not mean the show should be taken off the air. Anywho I think the show in general is entertaining not because its a REAL LIFE experience, but because its brings me humor. I dont need a realistic show, Im in one everyday!


----------



## SEBeast (Apr 11, 2010)

*Trauma!!!!*

I'm glad a show like this exist. I watched every episode of the first season and it was very disappointing when I heard that it was no longer going to air. I'm very happy that it's back. It's very entertaining. I hope it stays.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 12, 2010)

i havent seen it in awhile...i have class on mon nights...

but the show is like a train wreck u just gotta look. ill have to set my DVR lol.


----------



## Stew (Apr 12, 2010)

As of last night they are showing it on network TV in Australia, at the prime time hour of... 2230hrs.

Think everybody from work that has seen it has the same opinion ^_^
I like it just because I get my San Francisco fix!


----------



## berkeman (Apr 13, 2010)

The last couple episodes actually haven't been all that bad.  Way fewer mistakes, IMO.  Even a couple of interesting scenarios -- like the devout muslim couple on last night's show.  Definitely hard to tread the wife's MI with the husband refusing to let them take her blouse off to put on the 12-lead...  Interesting the way they handled it too.


----------



## sunbee (Apr 14, 2010)

i really enjoy it, good drama, hope it stays longer


----------



## SMEMT (Apr 14, 2010)

While there are so many people who seem to be offended by the way EMS is represented, you need to understand that the whole idea about this show is to exaggerate it all to make it interesting.... how many people out there can honestly say that they haven't met a medic who was burnt out? or the crew of a man and woman who have had numerous intimate moments in the back of the truck? or hitting on nurses in the er? I mean really? come on! I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!! As far as treatments the majority of the time they get it right.(Except for the field surgery). I don't know how many of you remember the series Saved? now that was a more negative take on EMS as a whole!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 15, 2010)

SMEMT said:


> As far as treatments the majority of the time they get it right.(Except for the field surgery).



Well, that and the time they referred to a field intubation as an 'RSI' and I remember one 'code' incident where they shocked a guy who still had a heartbeat and. . . . . . well, I could go on, but I won't.  They don't even get it right the MAJORITY of the time.  

Now, with that being said, I STILL watch it every week and enjoy the hell out of it.  Oh, and in case you didn't know, you can actually catch the last  . . . . . . 5. . . . or so, episodes online at hulu.com.  That's actually where I've been watching it since Monday nights are training nights for me.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 15, 2010)

KillTank said:


> I have it nice, I have a station with a matress on the floor.



I have it nicer, my station has a telly and a bed 

Of course the amount of time until we get a job is directly inverse to the quality of what is on the telly, or directly proportinate to the time spent in bed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

wolfwyndd said:


> I remember one 'code' incident where they shocked a guy who still had a heartbeat and. . . . . .



Since when do we not cardiovert someone with a pulse if they needed it?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*Oh, somebody smack my knuckles..I WATCHED one.*

Started out as a soft "R" rating sex dream then the soap opera really got started. It's just Grey's Anatomy with a helo and more gore.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2010)

I watch just for the helicopter...  I like them whirly birds!!!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a few questions about this show. I have only seen the last 2 or 3 episodes.

1. If pretty blonde chick is an MD, why is she practicing as a full-time paramedic? Why did she get in trouble for using MD skills? Is that just not allowed in the U.S.? I know RNs can do pre-hospital care as RNs, is there not an equivalent for MDs?

2. Is it normal to move a fall victim's neck back in line like she did to the cheerleader?

3. And why does the flight team get sent to so many non-critical scenes? Are they just doing that to include those two characters?


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 16, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I have a few questions about this show. I have only seen the last 2 or 3 episodes.
> 
> 1. If pretty blonde chick is an MD, why is she practicing as a full-time paramedic? Why did she get in trouble for using MD skills? Is that just not allowed in the U.S.? I know RNs can do pre-hospital care as RNs, is there not an equivalent for MDs?
> 
> ...



1. She never finished her residency so shes not completely an MD. She finished school but not her residency because she thought being a Paramedic is more fun.  She got in trouble because shes practicing as a Paramedic, and the procedure was out her scope. Now im not sure if someone who is an MD and decides to stay as a Paramedic will still get in trouble. RN's usually do Critical Care Transports usually from one ICU to another, they never/rarely go on 911 calls (ive never heard of one). 

2. If it is compromising the airway then yes. Better to risk her getting paralyzed then not breathing. 

3. Yes.. but also its San fran they have a lot of bendy roads, sometimes it would be faster to pick up a patient via copter fly over the tall buildings and land on top of a hospital... that being said, it also for show too


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I have a few questions about this show. I have only seen the last 2 or 3 episodes.
> 
> 1. If pretty blonde chick is an MD, why is she practicing as a full-time paramedic? Why did she get in trouble for using MD skills? Is that just not allowed in the U.S.? I know RNs can do pre-hospital care as RNs, is there not an equivalent for MDs?


  She just didn't want to be an MD and instead liked being a Paramedic.  Her going to med school was her dads choice and not hers.

But it's not uncommon to have doctors work in EMS out in the field... if you watch re-runs of Trauma: Life in the ER they actually show a Houston doctor that does it.



> 2. Is it normal to move a fall victim's neck back in line like she did to the cheerleader?


Of course it depends on your protocols, but typically you can move the head to a neutral in-line position as long as it's not painful to the patient and you don't feel any resistance when doing it.  If either of those 2 happen, you are to stop and leave it in the position found.



> 3. And why does the flight team get sent to so many non-critical scenes? Are they just doing that to include those two characters?


Pretty much, yeah.  "Artistic freedom".




			
				MusicMedic said:
			
		

> they never/rarely go on 911 calls (ive never heard of one)


  Look up "PHRN", or "Pre-hospital Registered Nurse"


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 16, 2010)

I refuse to watch this show. I saw a couple commercials and that was enough.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> 1. If pretty blonde chick is an MD, why is she practicing as a full-time paramedic? Why did she get in trouble for using MD skills? Is that just not allowed in the U.S.? I know RNs can do pre-hospital care as RNs, is there not an equivalent for MDs?



A fully licensed physician (MD or DO) is not comparable to other medical and nursing providers (including NPs, PAs, and CRNAs, however not DPMs, DMDs, ODs, and DPTs who can practice within their specialty). A fully licensed physician is licensed to practice unrestricted medical care. In other words, there is no "scope of practice" for a physician because everything is technically in their scope of practice. Similarly, a physician doesn't lose the legal ability to practice medicine when s/he steps outside of the hospital or office, hence why every EMS system should have a formal procedure for dealing with physicians on scene. 

Now licensing for physicians is kinda of weird compared to other health care providers since most states require at least a full year of residency (also called an internship year). So someone who graduates from medical school and never completes residency has earned the postnominals of MD or DO, however they lack a license to practice. In like manner, Step 3 (the last of the 3 physician licensing exams) is taken during the intern year. 


So yes, even though she has graduated from medical school, since she hasn't completed step 3 and her intern year (there is no need to *complete* residency to be a licensed physician), she can not practice as one and is limited to the scope of practice of paramedics. Similarly, there is absolutely nothing limiting physicians from practicing prehospital medicine, including not being affiliated with an EMS service.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Since when do we not cardiovert someone with a pulse if they needed it?


Since the EMT that gave the jolt was only a basic.  I can't cardiovert someone as an I/85 either.  Not sure if a I/99 can or not, but it still doesn't matter.  In the episode the guy was a basic.  

I actually did watch one of the 'FAQ' videos on hulu about the show and one of the questions that someone submitted was, 'are these people REAL EMT's?'  Apparently the director / Executive Producer / whatever he was said that he did send them through an EMT-B class and some of them got their certification.  I HOPE that none of them are actually practicing anywhere like that.  Of course he also said that they work very closely with SFFD and some of the 'extras' on the show really are the real thing, but EMTs and cops.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

But your initial concern wasn't that it was an EMT doing the shocking, but that they "shocked a patient with a heartbeat", which can and does happen.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*I tell you what...*

When the episode where the two pilots leave the bird to go treat solme broken wrist and find someone has stolen the ride, tell me and I'll watch.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> When the episode where the two pilots leave the bird to go treat solme broken wrist and find someone has stolen the ride, tell me and I'll watch.



Already happened where the helo was stolen.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> A fully licensed physician (MD or DO) is not comparable to other medical and nursing providers (including NPs, PAs, and CRNAs, however not DPMs, DMDs, ODs, and DPTs who can practice within their specialty).
> 
> .......................
> 
> Similarly, there is absolutely nothing limiting physicians from practicing prehospital medicine, including not being affiliated with an EMS service.



Thanks for all of the information! Some of it is really new to me. 

Does a physician get board-certified at the end of their residency or is that what passing step 3 grants? Can they get clinical positions without completing residency? 

And thanks to everyone else who answered my questions!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2010)

Board certification occurs at the end of their residency or fellowship (for example, a cardiologist is board certified in internal medicine and subspecialized in cardiology), but it doesn't affect their legal scope of practice. What it will affect, though, is their ability to get malpractice insurance and practice rights at hospitals. However, while it would be hard to get employment without board certification, there's nothing stopping an unspecialized (a true "general practitioner") licensed physician from starting his own practice. Most primary care physicians are now specialized either in family medicine or internal medicine.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*WHAT!?? Linus, you were supposed to tell me! Or did they steal the idea off this..*


JUmped that shark early.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> JUmped that shark early.



Happened I think the first episode after their hiatus.


----------



## SEBeast (Apr 18, 2010)

*Relax*



joeshmoe said:


> I refuse to watch this show. I saw a couple commercials and that was enough.




You need to relax. It's for entertainment. Since when do you take anything on TV serious?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 18, 2010)

SEBeast said:


> You need to relax. It's for entertainment. Since when do you take anything on TV serious?



COPS
The news
History Channel
Discovery Channel
Discovery Health Channel
Nickelodeon


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, but I refuse to watch Nick until they bring back Guts, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Rocko's Modern Life, and 3 hours/day of Merry Melodies/Loony Toons.


----------



## SEBeast (Apr 19, 2010)

*Wow!*



Linuss said:


> COPS
> The news
> History Channel
> Discovery Channel
> ...




I had no idea those channels were about the absolute truth. I learned something new today. Thanks Linuss.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hopefully this time it won't leave me criticizing it every 5 seconds and will actually portray EMS closer to what it really is. Although I will say that Trauma was starting to get better and a little closer to reality as the series progressed. Second chances don't happen very often, NBC better not screw it up again.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Sorry, but I refuse to watch Nick until they bring back Guts, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Rocko's Modern Life, and 3 hours/day of Merry Melodies/Loony Toons.



I agree about Rocko and Loony Toons!

So for now I'll continue to watch COPS


----------



## KillTank (Apr 19, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Hopefully this time it won't leave me criticizing it every 5 seconds and will actually portray EMS closer to what it really is. Although I will say that Trauma was starting to get better and a little closer to reality as the series progressed. Second chances don't happen very often, NBC better not screw it up again.



uhg, you do not understand that the show is a drama series and not supposed to be betrayed as reality. :wacko:


----------



## KillTank (Apr 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> But your initial concern wasn't that it was an EMT doing the shocking, but that they "shocked a patient with a heartbeat", which can and does happen.



I seen it done to someone. That dude was conscious and was given a very rude wake up call.


----------



## reaper (Apr 19, 2010)

That is why you never use the word "shocked"!

They are defibrilated or cardioverted. Two different things!


----------



## fast65 (Apr 20, 2010)

KillTank said:


> uhg, you do not understand that the show is a drama series and not supposed to be betrayed as reality. :wacko:


Yes, I do realize that, but they could have still portrayed it more realistically than they did, while keeping the drama in it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 20, 2010)

KillTank said:


> I seen it done to someone. That dude was conscious and was given a very rude wake up call.


I've done it (cardioversion) to my own mother.  _Sans_ sedation.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Sorry, but I refuse to watch Nick until they bring back ... Legends of the Hidden Temple,



Will you marry me?  You know, in a totally heterosexual way.  Even if you ARE in Cali...(Even though you forgot Goosebumps and All That)





reaper said:


> That is why you never use the word "shocked"!
> 
> They are defibrilated or cardioverted. Two different things!



Actually, that's why we say "synchronized" and "un-synchronized" cardioversion 




SEBeast said:


> I had no idea those channels were about the absolute truth. I learned something new today. Thanks Linuss.



Who said anything about truth? I said I took them seriously.

Especially Nick.  Hello, Legends of the Hidden Temple!  How could you NOT take Team Barracuda seriously?


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Will you marry me?  You know, in a totally heterosexual way.  Even if you ARE in Cali...(Even though you forgot Goosebumps and All That)
> 
> Kenan and Kel, Roccos Modern Life, Angry Beavers, Aahh Scary monsters
> 
> Nick was the :censored::censored::censored::censored: back in the dayy


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

Rugrats...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Especially Nick.  Hello, Legends of the Hidden Temple!  How could you NOT take Team Barracuda seriously?



Silver Snakes > *


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Rugrats...



How Can i forget the RUGRATS!! 

they need to make a channel of classic Nick Shows


----------



## Melclin (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloody hell. When I see things like this, it really makes me realise that our generation went and got itself all grow'ed up. 

Rocco's modern life, Rugrats, GOOSEBUMBS! I must have read every single one of those bloody books.


----------



## Sizz (Apr 20, 2010)

*Awful show*

This show makes ER shine in my opinion. This far out of proportion I wonder how the ratings are doing. Just my thoughts


----------



## KillTank (Apr 20, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I've done it (cardioversion) to my own mother.  _Sans_ sedation.



oh snapz! How did she do? if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 20, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Bloody hell. When I see things like this, it really makes me realise that our generation went and got itself all grow'ed up.
> 
> Rocco's modern life, Rugrats, GOOSEBUMBS! I must have read every single one of those bloody books.



are you afraid of the dark? how bout Salute your shorts?


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh heck yes! I loved old Nick shows. Here's a compilation of all the intro's into one video. It's kind of long (25 min), but I guarantee you'll watch all of it!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=8631216


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 27, 2010)

looks like tonight was the season finale. kinda lame ending. you think its cut? or continue into season 2?


----------



## SEBeast (Apr 27, 2010)

*Season 2*

I really hope it continues. Has anyone heard when it's coming back?


----------



## Porkchop (Apr 27, 2010)

SEBeast said:


> I really hope it continues. Has anyone heard when it's coming back?



I'm pretty sure it's been canceled.  Can't find a link to back that up, though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Trayos (May 3, 2010)

*Not Trauma, but...*

in the same vein, it was a Disney channel show about volunteer EMT's. _In A Heartbeat_, here's one of the few videos online:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv-vZ_OMMPI&feature=related&fmt=18


----------



## rhan101277 (May 4, 2010)

Its not cut, they have a contract for 4 seasons I think.


----------



## Melclin (May 4, 2010)

Trayos said:


> in the same vein, it was a Disney channel show about volunteer EMT's. _In A Heartbeat_, here's one of the few videos online:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv-vZ_OMMPI&feature=related&fmt=18



HAhaha. I love it. Esp the DCCS with clothes on and the paddles still tucked away in their home. And the same bloke from that short lived absolutely shocking TV version of animorphs..brilliant.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 4, 2010)

I'll just say my peace.

Trauma is a show that is trying to fill a niche that was left open when Third Watch ended in 2005 but Rescue Me was unable to fully articulate on without Police/EMS being involved.  It is Third Watch meets The OC, and it sucks because of it.  It is so over-the-top for shock value and to make it mainstream, it portrays us so inaccurately, that the producer should be shot.

ER was a good show.  Would have been better if they spent a little less time on who was inter-relating with who's genitals, and a little more on anatomy and pharmacology.  But still, a good show.  Should have ended a lot sooner though, they didn't know when to have it gracefully phase out.  Much like "Friends".

Law and Order is good because it, like ER, gives you a basic exposure to the multiple areas of criminal procedure law understandable to mainstream viewers, if not completely accurate.  However, I applaud them for never stooping so low as to have a love story involved.

I believe Third Watch was one of the greatest shows to focus on first responders since "Emergency!" was cancelled.  Sure, it wasn't always accurate (especially to NYC), and it was occasionally over-the-top, because it seemed all the worst incidents happened to the same people in a short period of time.  However, when it comes to the actual CULTURE of first responders, the first 3 seasons were very well constructed, I believe.  It covered the fun parts of Police/Fire/EMS, the annoying parts, the boring parts.  It delved into our personal lives.. It showed how our jobs can affect our lifestyles, and used "new" members to introduce the layperson to the job through the eyes of those rookies.

I actually had a girlfriend ask me questions about what we do, what it's like, etc.  By watching select episodes of the first 3 seasons, I was able to expose her to elements of our culture and explain "how it is", without having to just have her become a FF/EMT and find out.


----------



## kermit (May 15, 2010)

I just watch the OLD..".EMERGENCY" on the internet ,Its cheesy and old but I bet some of the stunts are even done by the actors, and they have the long weew weew siren response scenes with that old dodge. The nurse at rampart hospital is wearing a uniform that you only can get from a lingerie website nowa days LOL (MAIL ORDER) .The kids can watch cause there's no cussing or sex and they can grow up thinking EMS is cool,like I did. The acting is equally bad and the helicopter in trauma is way cooler but...You guys are right about the realism of a show has to be way off to be worth watching. I have driven a 18 wheeler for years and any show about them is way off BUT... who wants to watch a bored driver drive for 10 to 18 or 24 hours on a run only stopping to whiz on a off ramp before a 2 hour nap.Delivering at a customer only to be treated like trash for not getting there sooner. definitely not BJ and the bear. LOL

I think the helicopter pilot is just too over the top.They needed to have let him die with the rest of the crew on that day that has them all traumatized 
Even If im bored i can find better ways to entertain myself. (surf eBay for haunted Toast) LOL


----------



## John E (May 15, 2010)

*I suppose...*

that next someone's gonna tell us that "CHiPS" wasn't a documentary...

"Trauma" is a really, really, bad show, but it's not bad because it isn't accurately portraying EMS, it's bad because it's poorly written, poorly acted, and poorly directed. It's not about EMS, it's about people who happen to work in EMS. 

"Law and Order" isn't a good show because it accurately portrays the lives of police detectives and district attorneys in Manhattan, it's a good show despite all of the stuff that they get technically wrong because it's produced by a smart guy, it's written by some pretty damned good writers and it's had  some very good actors who have worked on it throughout it's 20 year run.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 16, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> Its not cut, they have a contract for 4 seasons I think.


 
Apparently not. Stick a fork in it and cue the violins; it's over...

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/05/14/nbc-cancels-trauma-mercy/


----------



## DV_EMT (May 26, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Apparently not. Stick a fork in it and cue the violins; it's over...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/05/14/nbc-cancels-trauma-mercy/



awww.... at least they coulda had a better final episode... the episode they showed was kinda ehh...oh well... another new series will air in a few years -_-


----------

